
Brexit polling: What went wrong? - sndean
http://andrewgelman.com/2016/06/24/brexit-polling-what-went-wrong/
======
pmoriarty
Does the UK use easily hackable electronic voting machines?

~~~
mtmail
No. Pen and paper and people doing the counting.
[https://twitter.com/mcpli/status/743506822699585536/photo/1](https://twitter.com/mcpli/status/743506822699585536/photo/1)

